# Trinity Bay



## fishingmatt2 (Apr 24, 2017)

Fortunately, we have been spared of heavy rains up north and trinity bay is getting right. Lots of birds showing up over sand trout and dinks, but we finally found a few keepers this weekend. :cheers:


----------



## fishingmatt2 (Apr 24, 2017)

.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Cool deal!!!


----------



## TxSmiler (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice haul! Were you guys up north by the river?


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## fishingmatt2 (Apr 24, 2017)

TxSmiler said:


> Nice haul! Were you guys up north by the river?


Yep, north shoreline from spillway to river.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Thatâ€™s great news. Thanks for the report


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the straightforward report.


----------



## odogg (May 2, 2007)

Good job! I need to get out there myself.


----------



## Fishmagnet (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting about Trinity. I hadn't been there in a few years. Last Thursday, we found scattered birds diving, and caught dinks and sandies. Always exciting fishing under birds. I found out that the channel out from Anahuac has silted in a lot since the last time I was there.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I went yesterday. Launched at Hugo and fished the mouth of Red's Bayou. Birds working but only small specs and sand trout. Lots of bait, shad, moving up Reds against an outgoing tide.
I did see a couple boats headed towards Jacks pocket or the mouth of the river. Never saw them come back, but we were back on the trailer at 10am.
Last time we went out the river we bounced off logs. Never again.
You can launch at the Anahuac ramp opposite the river ramp (in the "lagoon"), and follow the bank about 300 yards before turning west into the bay.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*cool*

hopefully we will be able to fish trinity this fall and winter, it's been years since trinity has been right. really like trinity bay for wading. :texasflag


----------



## fishingmatt2 (Apr 24, 2017)

Fishmagnet said:


> Thanks for posting about Trinity. I hadn't been there in a few years. Last Thursday, we found scattered birds diving, and caught dinks and sandies. Always exciting fishing under birds. I found out that the channel out from Anahuac has silted in a lot since the last time I was there.


Gotta be careful coming out the mouth of Long Island or the river, they are both silted pretty good... If you arent in a skinny boat its best to putt out.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

c hook said:


> hopefully we will be able to fish trinity this fall and winter, it's been years since trinity has been right. really like trinity bay for wading.


Last time it was right was 2017. We would go after work, launch from Plantation at around 5 and be back on the trailer at 7-7:15. It was good easy limits. Last couple years were iffy.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Between Hugo Park, Anahuac, and Oak Island, I guess Oak Island is the best. But it's not very good. Maybe 16" water between the bayou and the channel.
Why does Louisiana have so much better ramps? 
For a really decent public ramp to get in Trinity you need to drive to Sylvan Beach. That just ain't right for all the money TP&WD gets.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> Last time it was right was 2017. We would go after work, launch from Plantation at around 5 and be back on the trailer at 7-7:15. It was good easy limits. Last couple years were iffy.


Where is Plantation?


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah none of those ramps are any good at all don't even try it......ðŸ˜ˆðŸ˜ˆðŸ˜ˆðŸ˜‡ðŸ˜‡ðŸ˜‡


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*ramps*



redexpress said:


> Between Hugo Park, Anahuac, and Oak Island, I guess Oak Island is the best. But it's not very good. Maybe 16" water between the bayou and the channel.
> Why does Louisiana have so much better ramps?
> For a really decent public ramp to get in Trinity you need to drive to Sylvan Beach. That just ain't right for all the money TP&WD gets.


Dang, I have no problem at all getting out of Anahuac via the east launch. Stay in the middle of h channel for about 300-400 yards then cut west. Always at least 4 foot of water across that spoil areas and then down to 6 or better.

I have never launched on the river side there at the Anahuac park though.


----------



## grizzlyfisherman (Apr 30, 2008)

plantation-- is a neighborhood boat ramp that is private for residents only lots of folks launch there that don't actually live in there and local game wardens have started to crack down on that issue as well as cameras have been put up as well FYI


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

It will get real shallow at Hugo for sure once we get a good strong front. It's been deep enough for most bay boats to get out. That's gonna change soon I think.

My little boat has no fear of shallow, it's the chop that gets me.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

if the ramp floats my boat I'm good. Not picky at all here, beggars can't be choosy.

what about Thompsons??? :texasflag


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

jas415 said:


> Dang, I have no problem at all getting out of Anahuac via the east launch. Stay in the middle of h channel for about 300-400 yards then cut west. Always at least 4 foot of water across that spoil areas and then down to 6 or better.
> 
> I have never launched on the river side there at the Anahuac park though.


Have you launched there lately? Are the 2 white PVC poles still there at the end of the spoil bank? I've got several GPS trails through there but it's still a scary tight spot. For me anyway.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

c hook said:


> if the ramp floats my boat I'm good. Not picky at all here, beggars can't be choosy.
> 
> what about Thompsons??? :texasflag


I drove over to Thompsons once just to look. There were markers or buoys everywhere that made no sense to me...from the bank anyway. Is it so bad they need the markers, or just launch and go? 
21ft V hull.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Anahuac*



redexpress said:


> Have you launched there lately? Are the 2 white PVC poles still there at the end of the spoil bank? I've got several GPS trails through there but it's still a scary tight spot. For me anyway.


Yes, I launched there two weeks in a row and going though the small neck there at the sw end of the bay getting out in to Trinity there were several white PVC poles sticking up for about 300 yards south. I stayed in that channel. mostly about 4' deep, and after getting abeam of the fairly new house on the shore, I turned more west toward the mouth of the river. It was bout 3.5 to 4.5 crossing and then down to 5-7'. I have a Triton 191 LTS.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I used to love chasing the jacks way up in Trinity in October. I havenâ€™t done it in years since I donâ€™t have my boat nearby anymore.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

jas415 said:


> Yes, I launched there two weeks in a row and going though the small neck there at the sw end of the bay getting out in to Trinity there were several white PVC poles sticking up for about 300 yards south. I stayed in that channel. mostly about 4' deep, and after getting abeam of the fairly new house on the shore, I turned more west toward the mouth of the river. It was bout 3.5 to 4.5 crossing and then down to 5-7'. I have a Triton 191 LTS.


Do you remember seeing the 2 white poles at the really tight spot at the end of the spoil bank where the concrete "rip rap" is? You go between them. After that I'm good. But a miscalculation between those poles could be expensive.


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

anyone been out of double bayou recently?
I'm not very comfortable with anahuac. But I've done double bayou. I know there is the little island/reef there at the mouth but my experience is there's a medium width channel that seems to be a few feet deep. 
But I haven't been there in at least a year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2020)

Bruce J said:


> I used to love chasing the jacks way up in Trinity in October. I havenâ€™t done it in years since I donâ€™t have my boat nearby anymore.


Did someone say Jacks? Pound-for-pound the best fighting fish in the sea!

I wish I knew the from-shore/pier hot-spots for them around Galveston!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Fishin' Trip said:


> anyone been out of double bayou recently?
> I'm not very comfortable with anahuac. But I've done double bayou. I know there is the little island/reef there at the mouth but my experience is there's a medium width channel that seems to be a few feet deep.
> But I haven't been there in at least a year.


It's been a few months for me but I stay to the left while in the bayou and then turn south toward the channel markers as soon as I'm in the bay. The north side of the mouth is shallow. Once between the channel markers in the bay you're good. I doubt its 18 inches deep at most at the mouth. I've got a lot of GPS trails there and just follow them. So far that works.


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

redexpress said:


> It's been a few months for me but I stay to the left while in the bayou and then turn south toward the channel markers as soon as I'm in the bay. The north side of the mouth is shallow. Once between the channel markers in the bay you're good. I doubt its 18 inches deep at most at the mouth. I've got a lot of GPS trails there and just follow them. So far that works.


thanks Red...thats exactly what I do to. Head towards markers and go way out before turning north or south


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*right*



The Zen Master said:


> Did someone say Jacks? Pound-for-pound the best fighting fish in the sea!
> 
> I wish I knew the from-shore/pier hot-spots for them around Galveston!


Zen they'll be in the spot I sent you, be careful with trout gear, they'll spool you real quick if you are stationary and can't pursue them after hooked up. most have to chase them in the boat to get their line back. they don't play reindeer games, they head straight to sea. :texasflag


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

grizzlyfisherman said:


> plantation-- is a neighborhood boat ramp that is private for residents only lots of folks launch there that don't actually live in there and local game wardens have started to crack down on that issue as well as cameras have been put up as well FYI


Buddy I was fishing with lives there so it's a non-issue. Cotton lake can be quite treacherous though. Came in on an extremely low tide and the only water was in the channel.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2020)

c hook said:


> Zen they'll be in the spot I sent you, be careful with trout gear, they'll spool you real quick if you are stationary and can't pursue them after hooked up. most have to chase them in the boat to get their line back. they don't play reindeer games, they head straight to sea. :texasflag


That is my kind of fishing. I lived in Hawaii for 3-years - the Blue Jacks were awesome, and, if you can believe this, they were incredible eating too.

Best fighting fish there is IMHO.


----------



## imfishintoday (Jan 31, 2011)

Be careful of floating logs in Trinity. Coming back to Anahauc ramp, spotted huge floater that would have been hard to see at first light.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

imfishintoday said:


> Be careful of floating logs in Trinity. Coming back to Anahauc ramp, spotted huge floater that would have been hard to see at first light.


Yeah, we were there Sunday and saw 2 bad ones. Actually right across from each other. At low tide the smaller one was maybe 8" above water. The other one a bit bigger. Both would be almost impossible to see in the dark.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

imfishintoday said:


> Be careful of floating logs in Trinity. Coming back to Anahauc ramp, spotted huge floater that would have been hard to see at first light.





redexpress said:


> Yeah, we were there Sunday and saw 2 bad ones. Actually right across from each other. At low tide the smaller one was maybe 8" above water. The other one a bit bigger. Both would be almost impossible to see in the dark.


thks guys, I'll be crossing from Eagle Point to Smith's Point in the dark. Should be fine crossing the channel, but when I get up north I'll keep an eye out. Like to be out of the boat, at Smith's first light. Will fish my way north to Jack's and the Anahuac pockets. Really looking forward to to fishing Trinity, been years. :texasflag


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*The Goo hole??*

Some 40 years ago I launched behind a guide at the Goo Hole, quite a ride out to Trinity! Even more exciting coming back in and trying to follow by memory. First and last time. I dont even know if it exists now. Alsop used to launch at one on the north side of trinity about halfway from the spillway to the point. Closed now I think.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

jas415 said:


> Some 40 years ago I launched behind a guide at the Goo Hole, quite a ride out to Trinity! Even more exciting coming back in and trying to follow by memory. First and last time. I dont even know if it exists now. Alsop used to launch at one on the north side of trinity about halfway from the spillway to the point. Closed now I think.


Yep my fishing buddies and I used to launch at Gou Hole regularly. After launching get on plane ASAP. Don't let the Q Beam get you disoriented and run right over the 3" wood post channel marker. LOL
It's been awhile since I looked but it was still there.


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

yesterday and today would have been perfect afternoons out on Trinity.....except work (good problem) got in the way as well as truck back in shop for 3rd time (bad problem)

hope some of y'all were able to get out


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Iâ€™m going to try to get out to Trinity on Saturday. Wonder if the East wind will screw up the water color?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*absolutely not*



poppadawg said:


> Iâ€™m going to try to get out to Trinity on Saturday. Wonder if the East wind will screw up the water color?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the east shoreline will be nice on a east wind. From the Anahuac pocket to the Van Tunes. Been wanting to get over there myself. About tired of east bay, been kicking my arse. :texasflag


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> Iâ€™m going to try to get out to Trinity on Saturday. Wonder if the East wind will screw up the water color?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you want some east in the wind when fishing trinity


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

Fishin' Trip said:


> you want some east in the wind when fishing trinity


agreed

anyone know if 61 is still closed south of I-10?


----------



## Mmmg99 (Jul 4, 2017)

Fishin' Trip said:


> anyone been out of double bayou recently?
> I'm not very comfortable with anahuac. But I've done double bayou. I know there is the little island/reef there at the mouth but my experience is there's a medium width channel that seems to be a few feet deep.
> But I haven't been there in at least a year.


It is deep enough for a big tug boat to push a large barge through to the drilling rig out in the middle of the bay. Tugs, crew boats, and large sail boats go in and out of there all the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

mccain said:


> agreed
> 
> anyone know if 61 is still closed south of I-10?


 563 is closed south of I-10. The detour is easy though. 61 to Otter I think it is. Well marked.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

redexpress said:


> 563 is closed south of I-10. The detour is easy though. 61 to Otter I think it is. Well marked.


thanks. that's what i meant to say.....563. do you know why its closed?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I assume the Turtle Bayou bridge.
Took the 4 yr old grandson on his first boat ride to day. Launched in what I call the lagoon east of the spoil bank at Ft Anahuac. Wind was howling SE. We let him "drift fish". Finally decided to ease out in the bay. Oh boy it was rough. (21ft Nauctic Star) Ran about a mile and let him get sprayed on and came back.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

always nice just get out. i'm sure he enjoyed it.


----------

